# disability allowance



## SueBrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Two friends of mine are hoping to move to the canary Islands and both are receiving UK benefits for their disabilities and are concerned whether these are transferable when they move. Has anyone any experience of this? One has a permanent disability (loss of limb) and the other has a long term mobility problem.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe the disability allowance is transferable as long as it is being received BEFORE moving to Spain. however, I dont think any carers allowances are. 

This may help??

Redirect Notice



jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I believe the disability allowance is transferable as long as it is being received BEFORE moving to Spain. however, I dont think any carers allowances are.
> 
> This may help??
> 
> ...


Hi, You are pretty much right Jo. I had experience of this with my ex who was in receipt of disability. My knowledge is this.

Unless exceptional circumstances the CARE component cannot be exported but the MOBILITY part can usually be exported. This does depend on levels of NI contribtions and if granted it may not be (and usually isnt) permanent. My ex got it for 2 years then they stopped it. Every case is different and aparently there are a number of things taken into account.

However, I understand that DLA in general is being shaken up at the moment and the UK has had a lot of slaps on the wrist from Europe over their rules which are considered unfair. It is worth checking with DWP. If someone has a permanent disability then they may be entitled also to ESA which, depending on whether they are in the support group or not (and some other factors) can sometimes be exported also, but again could be for a limited time.

The DWP has an exportability department who deal solely with this however they are reluctant to give too much away. When we moved to Spain my ex enquired and immediately got his benefits stopped whilst they decided (and we hadnt moved at that point). I looked into exporting my mother (sounds wierd doesnt it)but she could not come to Spain without the DLA as she is on a very limited income. They refused to give us any information over the phone and said she would have to apply to see.

My advice is to write to them and say that you are considering moving and would like to know what entitlements you would have if you do move, but make it explicitly clear that at this stage you have not decided if you will move and therefore nothing has changed. Explain that the move would be dependant on income from DLA etc and therefore you need to know what, if anything you would get, and for how long, BEFORE you can make the decision to move. I did this with mum... but they still havnt wrote back more than a year later.. (it doesnt matter as she decided against the move in he end) but this shows that you may have to chase them up! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a carer's allowance in Spain, introduced under the Ley de Dependencia passed last year. There's a link somewhere on the Useful Links sticky. It isn't easy to get though, lots of applications have been assessed and approved but people are still waiting for their money.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how you register as disabled and what is the criteria? Do local health authorities set their own guide lines? 
My SIL has a missing leg and 2 missing fingers and yet he is not defined as disabled, he doesnt even have a disabled parking permit.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Can anyone tell me how you register as disabled and what is the criteria? Do local health authorities set their own guide lines?
> My SIL has a missing leg and 2 missing fingers and yet he is not defined as disabled, he doesnt even have a disabled parking permit.


Crikey, I know someone who is registered as disabled with blue badge jsut because he has a colostomy bag! I believe you go to the local town hall and ask to see a social worker who takes it from there!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Crikey, I know someone who is registered as disabled with blue badge jsut because he has a colostomy bag! I believe you go to the local town hall and ask to see a social worker who takes it from there!




My SIL was told he wasn't disabled as he had an artificial leg and could get around.
Of course he now suffers from severe arthritis in his hips and any colds etc always lead to horrible infections in his stump and others seem to get it for nothing


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My SIL was told he wasn't disabled as he had an artificial leg and could get around.
> Of course he now suffers from severe arthritis in his hips and any colds etc always lead to horrible infections in his stump and others seem to get it for nothing


it doesn't make sense that he gets no help

I was registered as disabled in the UK when I used a wheelchair & wasn't expected to be able to walk again

they assess you periodically & at my last assessment, because I was able to perch on a special stool to prepare a meal, drag myself up & down stairs on my bum & get around the house with a zimmer frame, my benefit was cut 

forget the fact that outside the house I still needed a wheelchair (& sometimes still do, 15 years later)


my blood boils when I see people far more able bodied than I getting all sorts of disability benefits  


I don't believe I ought to get the benefits now - and don't get any - but at the stage they were cut I definitely should have


----------

